# Seramis/Hydroleca/Other alternative CECs?



## magpie (31 May 2010)

Lo all

Been reading about Akadama and the 'problems with' thread... and then read about Turface in the US - which isn't available here... but these two are: 

[url=http://www.seramisuk.co.uk/whatisseramis.html]http://www.seramisuk.co.uk/whatisseramis.html[/url]

and

[url=http://www.specialistaggregat...w.specialistaggregates.com/hyd ... -1368.html[/url]

and I wondered if anyone had tried either of them?  I'm assuming they'd be like Akadama, but perhaps more reliable? 

(just curious, probably going for Colombo Flora Base in the big tank, with decorative sand.  Trying to find nice, clear decorative sand that *doesn't* cost Â£30 per 9Kg (ADA Nile Sand) would be good... )


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
I've used both of them, but you can't use Hydroleca in the tank, because it floats, but it is my media of choice for "hydroponic" trickle filters. Seramis is "calcined montmorillonite clay", and very similar to Akadama etc.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Polly (10 Jun 2010)

Found this in my research about cat litter for aquariums - it's very interesting   

http://www.bonsai4me.com/Basics/Basicscatlitter.htm

Hope this helps


----------

